# Calculatrice avec TVA (HT et TTC)



## thierrysceaux (6 Janvier 2014)

Que recommandez vous comme calculette affichant les valeurs HT, TTC et la TVA elle même ?
J'ai vu beaucoup d'applis qui affichent les 3 valeurs mais sans aucune fonction (+, -, *, etc.)
et les gratuites sont souvent hideuses et truffées de pub...
Merci par avance.


----------



## titiplanti (8 Janvier 2014)

Quand une appli est gratuite, c'est que c'est toi le produit. Donc c'est normal que les applis gratuites soient financées par la publicité !

Cette appli Calculatrice TVA : une application iOS est bien faite, gratuite et le bandeau publicitaire reste discret.


----------



## thierrysceaux (10 Janvier 2014)

merci pour le conseil, mais..
j'ai besoin d'une vraie calculatrice qui affiche en même temps les valeurs TTC et HT.
j'ai trouvé *euro TVA calc * qui fonctionne très bien, même si je n'ai pas besoin
des TVA des autres pays :
http://itunes.apple.com/app/id776915050?mt=8


----------



## thierrysceaux (13 Janvier 2014)

j'ai également testé Euro TVA calc qui est très bien aussi, avec les taux 2014 à jour mais surtout les opérations d'une vraie calculette.


----------

